# I was surprised



## ICE (Mar 4, 2012)

And that's not easy to do.  I got a call about a fire in a paint booth.  There is a woodworking factory that outgrew the building so the owner constructed this.  It is about 3000 sq. ft. and I bet he didn't use more than 50 nails in the entire structure.  That's right, it's all just sitting there like a pile of pick-up sticks.


----------



## ICE (Mar 4, 2012)

Remove this clamp and the whole thing would come down.


----------



## cda (Mar 4, 2012)

You go with what you know


----------



## steveray (Mar 5, 2012)

It's seismic.....so it moves instead of falling down.....right?...


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

He may need some of that wood on some future project, and it sure would be a shame if there were holes in it.


----------



## ewenme (Mar 5, 2012)

Is this in tornado country? Wind borne debris? Was it constructed by undocumented aliens or will they only work in the unsafe environment? "We don't need no eh-stinkin' permit" rises to a new level!


----------



## brudgers (Mar 5, 2012)

Didn't you ever build a fort when you were a kid?


----------



## High Desert (Mar 5, 2012)

It's just amazing that it hasn't fallen down on it's own.


----------



## steveray (Mar 5, 2012)

By wood work...do you mean like Jenga?....Keep pullin out pieces of wood till it falls down....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 5, 2012)

Is it still there after your 4.0 this morning?


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

In our area over the last couple of days that "structure" would have been located over several counties and two states.


----------



## High Desert (Mar 5, 2012)

In my area we don't even allow horses in that kind of structure.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 5, 2012)

good thing it does not snow in CA, a couple of inches would take  care of the problem


----------



## ICE (Mar 5, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Didn't you ever build a fort when you were a kid?


Fifth grade.  Dwayne Lynscott and I built a fort on the north side of the tracks and some other kids built on the south side.  The artillery was a kids arm and railroad rocks.  Dwayne was a meek sort of kid and his dad was the one and only policeman in the town.

Dwayne wasn't really qualified for combat and took a rock to the forehead.  It stuck and he went flat on his back with his eyes wide open and unconscious.   I ran for help and  found Mr. Lynscott at home having lunch.  Well I told him that Dwayne is down by the tracks, dead .  He didn't take the news well and you would've thought it was me that killed Dwayne.

Scotty (I never knew his real name) called Doc Palumbo's office but Doc was in the next town delivering a baby so his nurse raced over.  The two of them managed to bring Dwayne back from the dead and I had to return his bicycle.  Ya I was trouble personified.

I bet Dwayne has told this story a bunch of times, what with the dent in his forehead.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 6, 2012)

Was Dwayne with you when you shot the marble through his dads police station.


----------



## ICE (Mar 6, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Was Dwayne with you when you shot the marble through his dads police station.


That was a year later in another town.  A big town of 3000 people.  The chief was named Frank Danakis.  Our families used to get together.


----------



## Mule (Mar 7, 2012)

ICE...did you and I grow up together? Sounds like some of the things I got into as a kid! I guess the one that hurt the worst was throwing rotten figs at the house next door and when the lady next door came out to stop us.....we found A LOT of rotten figs to throw at her! Granny got the switch!!!!!


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

bushel of tomatoes at cars - or snow balls - or black and white socks on string

from the field - middle of the night -

one was a cop car - or one was p/o'ed enough to chase - or one was a parent


----------



## brudgers (Mar 7, 2012)

Bonking = Florida + citrus


----------



## jim baird (Mar 7, 2012)

"...I got a call about a fire ..."

around here people call the fire department when there's a fire


----------



## KZQuixote (Mar 7, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> And that's not easy to do.  I got a call about a fire in a paint booth.  There is a woodworking factory that outgrew the building so the owner constructed this.  It is about 3000 sq. ft. and I bet he didn't use more than 50 nails in the entire structure.  That's right, it's all just sitting there like a pile of pick-up sticks.


Hey Ice,

I say now, I mean I say now: Did you issue a Stop Work Order for construction of the new building that will eventually consume this temporary structure?

Foghorn


----------



## kyhowey (Mar 7, 2012)

That's so unbelievable that I don't even know how I would react.  Or where to start other than tell everyone to vacate immediately.


----------



## Alias (Mar 7, 2012)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> good thing it does not snow in CA, a couple of inches would take  care of the problem


Wouldn't last very long where I am - 50 - 60 MPH winds + a few inches of snow = flattened building.

PS, I'm in CA.


----------

